# Would you ever take your e-bike to a bike shop?



## gss99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you ever taken your e-bike to a regular bike shop? What was your experience if you did? My front brakes are broken and I have no idea how to get them to work. The front hub is a 5303 motor and the rim is so wide that I can't get the brakes on with enough clearance so they aren't rubbing on the rim. 

I can either order some new brakes. I've got these Shimano Altus Cantilever brakes right now and I hate them. And get some Kool shop thinline pads that are supposed to be thinner than usual for better clearance. Or I can take it into a bike shop and have them work on it.


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

I have done so many times ... have never had a problem ... usually they are pretty interested and want to know more.

Any bike mechanic worth anything will not have any issues.


----------



## gss99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Ian.


----------



## gss99 (Dec 31, 2009)

I took a hack saw to my brake pads and now it works just fine. I shave 1/8th of an inch off each side. lol.


----------

